# 1:20.3 Standard Gauge and Gauge 3



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone on here model 1:20.3 standard gauge trains and/or Gauge 3 trains? And does anyone know where I can find some?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Check Cumberland Model Engineering http://www.cumberlandmodelengineering.com/CMEProducts.html 

Don't know how recent their site is, but they have a lot of info and nice stuff. 

Chris


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Trainguy,
I do indeed model in F standard gauge (70.64mm), but there is not a whole lot of items out there. You can find some dual-gauge plastic ties, but I don't remember right now the company that makes them. There is a lot of fun waiting for the dedicated modeler in F standard gauge; if you enjoy scratch-building then this is the place for you! If you go to the Cumberland site, you will see just how crazy this can get by checking out my D&SL 
2-6-6-0. It was a very long job, but worth it after it was complete. Don Niday (ironcreekshops.com) has some items that would be helpfull.
Good luck! Oh, yeah, one more thing, if you think that Fn3 trains take up a lot of room, just wait until you see the area that standard gauge soaks up!
George


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I build Gauge '3' locomotives... Most members of the Gauge '3' Society either build their own, assemble kits, or have them made for them, there is an Indian manufacturer but output is erratic The major source of G3 parts and kits is Garden Railway Specialists (GRS) which they sell under their G64 section. Commercially made track is available as a kit which you simply slide the sleepers onto the rail, (like beads onto wire), alternatively you can pin white metal chairs to sleepers and slide the rail through them. Cliff Barker and GRS are your best bet for the former type and the Gauge '3' Society for the latter. Have a look at the Gauge '3' Society web site -you can make their discount pay very handsomely if you join!

Have a look at my home page http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/welcome.html the section under 63.5mm gauge.
Here are GRS http://www.grsuk.com/
Here is Cliff Barker http://www.cliffbarker.talktalk.net/gauge3products.html
Here is the Gauge '3' Society Website http://www.gauge3.org.uk


regards

ralph


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

I can tell that these two gauges need more recognition.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

There is also the National 2.5 inch Gauge Association and the Spur II Gruppe in Germany. The former are more interested in people towing on 2.5 inch gauge track, regardless of the scale of the loco, the latter is more open to std and narrow gauge users. Gauge '3' has been around since the 1900's and is in fact one of the five std gauges specified at the start. It was popular between the the wars and declined after WW2 as there was little support left for it (i.e. most of the manufacturers had been bombed flat!) and Gauge 1 and 0 came to the forefront. There are SEVERAL commercial designs for steam locos for this scale and I have the books of Henry Greenly and LBSC to examine and work from. Plans are still being drawn for carriages and wagons in this scale.

It is enjoying something of a "comeback" after all these years...

regards

ralph


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I built some dual gauge track using gauge 3 in the '90s before F scale (1:20.3) became entrenched. Now I switched to Fn3 and I don't have any track in my condo! 

1:20.3 standard gauge trains and/or Gauge 3 trains? And does anyone know where I can find some? 

Several 1:22.5 (gauge 3) and 1:20.3 narrow gauge locos can be 'converted' to std gauge, as the original manufacturers made them in several gauges. The Bachmann GE 44-ton diesel was sold in std gauge, and I think it is relatively easy to fit new axles to make it 70mm gauge - you lose the outer side rods though. 

I started converting a Bachmann 4-6-0 to gauge 3. The tender was easy - it's a wide Baldwin catalog tender, so just widen the trucks by adding a brass channel to the bolster and put in new axles with a wiider wheel setting. The loco chassis is trickier - you'll have to build a new one from scratch and find some new wheels. Slaters n the UK make some nice ones, also available from GRS (see Ralph's post above.)


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think MTH should give it a try. What do you think?


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Bachmann Europe have already tried... They sold a GWR 45XX Prairie tank loco.

regards

ralph


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Trainguy111, try GRS http://www.grsuk.com/ or Magnus http://www.magnusbahn.de/ for commercial stuff in 64mm standard gauge. Best, Zubi


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By trainguy111 on 14 Sep 2010 07:27 PM 
I think MTH should give it a try. What do you think?
You'll need to show them that there is a market for what you propose.
Reality check: Space
When I envisioned my dream layout, I didn't think about the space required, tight 10' diameter curves eat up realestate fast. For std ga. you might need 40' curves....

So where are the masses going to run them?? That's the market that MTH and others want, not a small minority market as you represent.

I model in G24 with older smaller locos and cars because they look better on my curves, I can't imagine going bigger.

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

When getting into the realm of 2½" gauge or larger, you are definitely moving into the "live steam" category! The engines are big enough to pull people! Admittedly, the easiest way to do this is with an elevated track where the operator's legs can rest and provide balance. I don't see a major push to go into F Scale standard gauge because of the size of the prototypes! Oh, there_ are _smaller examples that are no larger than their narrow gauge cousins but the entire_ scale _is quite a bit larger than narrow gauge seems to make it look! A "modern" steamliner passenger coach would be _enormous! _Add to that the fact that standard gauge trains are quite a bit longer than the usual narrow gauge train and the problems of space geometrically multiply! I love F scale but I don't ever see it mainstreaming unless it comes in as live steam...


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I know it's the well-off USA where the main interest seems to lie, but, at the risk of causing offence, the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ have a way of governing the size of the toys. 

Please note that the recent F scale Northern project seen on this very site last year resulted in the production of a few magnficent models of the S-2 - at $25K each. 

It's not just the space that exerts a limiting factor - it will be the $20K+ loco and the fifteen $5K passenger cars to go behind it... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

John,

I beg to differ! If you were to use the BR standard 6 chain curve than you would end up with a radius at about 18 feet at Gauge '3'. I now have a LARGE (for the UK) back garden and I can afford the luxury of having 7 feet 6 inch radius curves... However I still can get B0-B0 , 2-D0-2, 2-C0-2, C+C around them, and the latest one I am building is 2-D-2. This is a main line express locomotive.

There is a "torture track" held by one of the members of the Gauge '3' Society that is a simple loop of 5 feet radius. I took my 2-D0-2 to try it out on it and I could get it to corner on it. The front steps fouled the front bogie so after having bent them a little it went round and round! 

regards

ralph


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe Gauge 3 would be a better choice. Here is a link of someone modeling in gauge 3 in 25 square feet of space. 

http://www.gauge3.org.uk/25sq.html


----------

